# Squirrel season open.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It's now open in Missouri , my brother went on rim fire central and these guys are serious For tree critters, 10 a day limit , one fella got his limit the other day in twenty minutes out of one hickory. One guy got 500 squirrels last season , on state property lands . They use custom 22 s with real nice scopes to reach out and get them, it sounds like they are thick down that way. Sounds like a fun time .


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm gonna be going after a few this year fo sho!


----------

